
Show HN: SuperFormatter CLI – Standalone Template Renderer - vkaku
https://gist.github.com/guilt/0e70d2ab07ea9b7f03646595af642325
======
vkaku
Okay, so this exists for few reasons:

1\. Get a template CLI working on most distros without initially making a
binary.

2\. Few dependencies: I used SuperFormatter because it seemed to have the
smallest usable template language. If not using yaml config files, it runs on
stock Python;

3\. Unixlike cat|sed functionality.

Of course, I am open to suggestions on better alternatives for more
portable/standalone template commands.

